# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм > Рыбалка и Охота >  Как прикормить леща

## Akasey

Нашёл интересную статейку для рыбаков, если кому интересно, почитайте.

Август - один из трёх месяцев в году, когда лещ очень активен. Он прекрасно реагирует на прикормку, активно клюёт и не менее активно сопротивляется, что доставляет особую радость рыболову. В этом месяце ещё есть возможность обнаружить выход леща на жировку к кромке прибрежной травы. Происходит это не только ночью или на ранних, зорях, но и в течение всего дня, особенно если погода не жаркая и пасмурная.

С похолоданием воды найти леща у береговой бровки можно только после того, как солнце “разогреет” воду, то есть после 11ч. Данное утверждение очень общее, но статистически верное. Исключений из этого правила множество, и каждый рыболов может оспорить мои слова, но исключение есть подтверждение общего правила. 

Смею утверждать, что и в августе, и даже в сентябре лещ выходит на кормёжку к береговой бровке и весь вопрос заключается в том, как его поймать. Те, кто со мной не согласен, скорее всего, просто не имели случаев поимки леща в августе с глубины менее одного метра. Для того чтобы поймать леща около берега в это время, нужно не только предугадать место и время его выхода, но и грамотно применить нужную снасть и прикормку. 

По своему опыту знаю, что снасть должна быть не только более тонкой по сравнению с той, которая использовалась в мае или в июне, но и более управляемой. Традиционная маховая телескопическая удочка сейчас уже вряд ли поможет подать приманку под нос рыбе. Малейшее дуновение ветра “парусит” леску, и приманка на крючке начнёт неестественно быстро двигаться, после чего ни лещ, ни любая другая рыба ею не заинтересуются. Более того, неестественное движение приманки на крючке насторожит рыбу и в конечном итоге сделает все усилия поймать её безрезультатными. 

*Выбираем снасть*
В такой безнадёжной ситуации может реально помочь только штекер или “летняя” мормышка, с помощью которой можно легко поймать несколько экземпляров из подошедшей к берегу стаи. Но сама тактика ловли на мормышку предполагает именно так называемое “снятие сливок”, а не прорежение стаи. То есть на мормышку рыболов ловит 1-2 лещей, а вся остальная стая, напуганная “вознёй”, отходит и перемещается к другой удобной и привычной точке кормёжки. 

В отличие от тактики ловли на мормышку, в которой не предусмотрено такое понятие, как привязывание рыбы к выбранной точке ловли с помощью прикормки, тактика ловли штекером основана не только на поиске места выхода рыбы, но и на удержании её в точке выхода. Делается это с помощью прикормки. Ловля штекером с похолоданием воды становится всё более и более добычливой. 

*Как удержать рыбу в одном месте*
Вопросы тактики и техники ловли штекером - тема не этого разговора. Сейчас речь о том, как лучше прикормить вышедшего из глубины леща, для того чтобы максимально долго удержать его на точке ловле. Здесь, я считаю, наблюдается несколько общих закономерностей. 

Во-первых, поскольку сейчас стая леща выходит на кормёжку в совершенно определённые точки, то кормить “по площади” уже нельзя. Необходимо кормить “точку” - одно и то же место, для того чтобы создать конкуренцию между особями рыб. Если вы будете кормить наиболее распространённым среди рыболовов способом, заключающимся в том, чтобы один комок прикормки кидать в одну точку, а последующий на три метра в сторону , то рассчитывать на успех вряд ли придётся. 

Стая рассредоточится по площади, конкуренции между особями не будет, и как следствие - отсутствие клёва. Чем крупнее рыба в стае, тем вероятнее такой исход рыбалки. Если есть определённый навык, забрасывать прикормку в одну точку нетрудно, другое дело, что докармливание во время ловли может испугать рыбу. 

Во-вторых, чтобы избежать этого, я пользуюсь зимней кормушкой, привязав её отрезком толстой лески (диаметр 0,2-0,3мм), которая, в свою очередь, крепится петлёй - удавкой за кончик удилища, а ближе ко второму колену. Наполненную прикормкой кормушку не надо поднимать, а лучше медленно волочить по поверхности воды. 

После того как штекер выдвинут на рабочую длину, кормушка притапливается и делается резкое движение штекером назад. Крышка откидывается, и прикормка падает точно в выбранное место ловли. Главное при таком прикармливании - не спешить. 

В-третьих, в августе нельзя кормить много, и дело здесь не в том, что есть опасение перекормить леща. Довести рыбу до состояния пресыщения и потери интереса к приманке на крючке (если она подобрана правильно) практически невозможно. 

Я считаю, что большое количество прикормки может испортить ловлю из - за того, что слишком сильный запах от пахучих веществ может отпугнуть рыбу. Да и нет никакого смысла выбрасывать большое количество прикормки, если учесть, что выход леща на мелководье весьма кратковременен и продолжается обычно не более часа. Хотя, если берег прибойный, а ветер не меняет направления, то ловля может растянуться и на три часа. 

*Чем кормить*
В качестве прикормки лучше всего использовать обычного кормового мотыля без каких - либо добавок. Для связывания личинок оптимально использовать сабанеевский “супер-грунт”, он не только намного дешевле импортного, но и лучше! Если мотыля достать не удалось, можно воспользоваться прикормкой “Рыбарь”, которую применяют при низкой температуре воды. Единственное, на что нужно обратить внимание, чтобы в выбранном варианте прикормки “Рыбарь” было поменьлше жмыха и побольше молотых вафель. 

Эта прикормка выпускается в вариантах с добавлением аниса, кориандра, фенхеля, тмина, карри и с фруктовыми добавками. Неплохие результаты даёт использование таких прикормок, как “Уникорм-супер лещ, “Ред-Файтер” и высокопротеиновые прикормки “Мило”. Лучше выбирать прикормки, содержащие кориандр или фенхель. 

Неплохие результаты даёт добавление в прикормку горсти рубленых червей. В качестве приманки используется или мотыль, или червь, но в некоторых водоёмах лещ в это время года клюёт исключительно на ручейника. Такая ловля очень интересна, технически сложна и добычлива, но кратковременна и достаточно случайна. Поэтому если вам нужен устойчивый клёв, то лучше поискать леща в близлежащей к берегу яме. 

Для ловли в яме пригодится или удилище со скользящим поплавком, или донная снасть с кормушкой. Лёгкий пикер мощностью до 60-80г и кормушка весом до 30г (наполненная прикормкой, она будет весить в два раза больше) позволяет легко доставить приманку и прикормку в выбранное место ловли. Нет смысла говорить о том , что нужно стараться забрасывать всегда точно в одно и то же место. При такой ловле, если нет течения, есть одна тонкость: после того как кормушка опустилась на дно, её нужно на 10- 30см протащить в сторону берега, чтобы приманка оказалась точно на “следе” прикормки. 

Иная техника прикармливания используется во время ловли на течении. Берётся мощная донная снасть с большой кормушкой. С помощью этой кормушки сначала закармливается точка ловли. Снасть откладывается в сторону, и сама ловля происходит с помощью лёгкой чувствительной снасти, то есть с помощью второго “рабочего” удилища. 

Характерно то, что оснастка на втором удилище уже может быть без кормушки, для того чтобы не пугать лишний раз рыбу всплесками и ударами о воду. В качестве прикормки при такой ловле можно использовать любую стандартную смесь, которая применяется во время ловли на маховую поплавочную удочку или штекер. 

В прикормку нужно лишь добавить “супергрунт” или взять уже готовую прикормку “Рыбарь”, содержащую повышенное количество порошковой глины. Упомянутую прикормку очень легко довести до нужной консистенции, добавив необходимое количество воды. Можно даже не дожидаться, когда она пропитается водой и “дойдёт” до кондиции, так как это происходит практически моментально. В готовую смесь почти всегда необходимо добавлять мотыля или опарыша (на 3кг прикормки 300-400г мотыля и стакан опарыша). К описанному способу прикармливания можно прибегать и в тех случаях, когда в качестве снасти для ловли выбрано матчевое удилище со скользящей оснасткой. 

*Учимся стрелять*
Очень хорошие результаты даёт использование в качестве средства доставки прикормки к точке ловли специальных рогаток. Выбирать нужно самую мощную рогатку, поскольку шары прикормки достаточно большие, а дистанция ловли может составлять 50-70м. 

У большинства рыболовов рогатки вызывают чувство недоверия, возникают мысли о том, что научиться точно стрелять сложно, да и зачем все эти детские игрушки. Чего греха таить, такие же мысли были и у меня. На практике всё оказалось намного проще. Самое главное. Самое главное в технике прикармливания с помощью рогатки - стандартный размер шаров. Если шары одинаковы по размеру и массе, то освоить стрельбу из рогатки можно за 5 минут. 

Для облегчения жизни особо ленивых, а также для того, чтобы точно стрелять прикормкой на максимальную дистанцию, создано некое незатейливое приспособление - по принципу формочки для лепки фигурок из песка. Оно позволяет лепить абсолютно одинаковые шарообразные дозы прикормки. В качестве насадки лучше использовать мотыля, червя и распаренную перловку. В это время года на многих водоёмах наблюдается интересное, но необъяснимое явление. Если в прикормку не добавлять опарыша, то лещ к прикормке не приближается, но вот брать опарыша в качестве приманки он отказывается напрочь!

----------


## Akasey

... Продолжение:

*Пора браться за вёсла*
Всё бы хорошо, но на больших водоёмах не всегда найдётся яма, находящаяся в пределах досягаемости оснастки во время ловли с берега. Тогда наступает очередь использования плавсредства. С похолоданием воды лещ уходит с глубинных поливов и придерживается верхней бровки русла или тех мест, которые облюбовали колонии дрейсены. Если вы ловите с лодки в водоёме без течения, то никаких проблем с техникой и тактикой прикармливания у вас не возникнет. 

Другое дело, если ловля происходит, например, на Волге. Тут лучшим вариантом будет использование данной снасти с кормушкой в виде известной “пружины”. Приблизительно до конца сентября, то есть до окончания “бабьего лета”, идеальной прикормкой при ловле леща в прирусловых зонах остаётся пшённая каша. Очень хорошо добавлять в пшённую кашу сваренные и пропущенные через мелкое сито макароны. 

Если прикормка из кормушки размывается очень быстро, то, по моему опыту, в неё нужно добавить небольшое количество молотых вафель, печенья или кукурузных сухарей. Использование при ловле с лодки стационарных кормушек настолько неэффективно, что и говорить об этом не стоит. Кормушки из сеток “шумят” на течении, невозможно проконтролировать, насколько быстро из них вымывается прикормка и вымывается ли вообще .Волна поднимает и опускает борт лодки, к которому привязана кормушка, и как при этом идёт вымывание прикормки, становится ясным только после подсчёта результатов ловли.

----------

